# Head & Shoulders for Ichthyosis?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A lot of puppies can have flakes as a youngster. Their oil glands will develop and help their skin and coat and the flakes will disappear around 4 months of age. 

I would not do the biopsy for Ichthyosis- I would do the bloodtest offered by Optigen. It is my understanding that Icth. displays itself at times of stress due to a compromised immune system. 

Were either of his parents tested for Ichthyosis? 

I would shampoo him with a mild shampoo like DermaPet's DermaBenSS.

http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/HGbreakthroughs.pdf

DECHRA DermaBenSS Shampoo (12oz)


----------



## capmish (May 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply. I think why we both think it may be Ichthyosis is because it is very very extreme. Not just a little bit of dandruff... his skin is thick and scaly. And his abdomen has dark pigmentation. BUT I do hope that it isn't. Do you know if the blood test is something I ask my vet to do? I'm in Canada, so I hope its available here. 
And no... the breeder has not tested the parents. And she seems shocked that I have suggested the idea. (But about half the puppies have the dandruff, half don't). 

Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the optigen site:
OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene

OptiGen - Submit Test Request

I believe your vet just needs to do a blood collection and spin it down and send it off.  There is a cheek swab option but they prefer blood and that is what I would do. 

Does he have the dandruff but is not itching, correct?


----------



## capmish (May 1, 2013)

Yes, that is correct... no itching. (just his ear, but that is the yeast infection) Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would not suggest head and shoulders for Ichthyosis. Head and Shoulders is specifically an anti-yeast formulation, and his problem is in lipid metabolism if he does have ichthyosis.
If you do a search on here for ichthyosis, you will find some threads with some really good suggestions and information. What seems to help most dogs the most is an oil supplement in their diet (fish oil, etc.)
Also, be sure to notify the breeder.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for this thread - I have a friend whose dog may have ichthyosis, but the vet didn't want to test because the symptoms aren't serious and it wasn't worth a biopsy. I was confused as to why they suggest the blood test. Is it just because it's so new and some vets haven't heard of it?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes the DNA test has only been widely available for about two years, and is only avaialbe through Optigen in the USA, which is not a lab that vets regularly use for routine bloodwork, so they would not even see it on their forms. A lot of breeders are only just learning about it as well, so it is understandable that vets in a general practice with so many breeds would not be in the loop. Their textbooks, and even the online vet reference sources do not have the DNA test listed yet from what I have seen--it usually takes a couple of years for that material to catch up as veterinary reference manuals are updated on a cyclical basis, rather than ongoing. Breeder practices with lots of Golden clients would be more likely to have heard about it. I know I had active members of my club (people who have been breeding for years, and have multiple Ch's and performance titled dogs, so certainly not BYB's who are out of the loop) ask me about it when I got Bonnie's testing results back after our health clinic. The gene is very widespread so I think this is an important one for breeders to be knowledgable about, inform their vets about, and include info in puppy packages.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I would not suggest head and shoulders for Ichthyosis. Head and Shoulders is specifically an anti-yeast formulation, and his problem is in lipid metabolism if he does have ichthyosis.
> If you do a search on here for ichthyosis, you will find some threads with some really good suggestions and information. What seems to help most dogs the most is an oil supplement in their diet (fish oil, etc.)
> Also, be sure to notify the breeder.


Agreed. And I would do the Antagene test through Optigen and post his results in his K9data record, since it sounds like his breeder has her head in the sand about the disorder.

Also--I would be very cautious about having him neutered. In almost all of the cases of genetically affected dogs I know of, the symptoms became worse after the dog was neutered. Sex hormones play a vital role in the natural hormone balance of the body, and many neutered dogs also experience disruptions in other systems when those hormones are removed, some of which like thyroid, also play an important role in regulating skin conditions. I would focus on using high quality cold-water fish oils and a fish-based diet with him instead, and if you are going to use a dandruff shampoo, use one that is tar-based (like Neutrogena t-gel) rather than pyrithione-zinc based (which is H & S).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The sample is whole blood, not spun down blood. It is an expensive test, but probably cheaper than a biopsy. It is done thru Optigen and is sent to Antagene.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I guarantee that my husband, also a vet, and my co workers are probably not familiar at all with testing.


----------



## capmish (May 1, 2013)

Wow, thank you all so much for all the info! I really appreciate it. 
Thank you also to whomever, (I can't see page 1 now, so not sure who it was), pointed out that neutering may make it worse. We have lots to think about.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sample is whole blood, not spun, special tube (I think Optigen specifies it), and I shipped it to Optigen. USPS refused to mail it. I think I used UPS.


----------

